# Mounted Silicones



## hotrod 32 (Jul 20, 2006)

Once upon a time I bought some low profile colored tires that came mounted on rims for HO cars. The shop that had them is long gone and I don't know brand (TwinK, or AJ's etc) they were. Can anyone help here? Those tires really hooked up.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Sounds like AJ's, but you can get something similiar at any of these shops:

Wizzard
Bsrt
Slottech

A less expensive alternative would be some slipon silicones. Here's a couple online shops:

Weird Jacks
ThunderSlicks


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hotrod 32 said:


> Once upon a time I bought some low profile colored tires that came mounted on rims for HO cars. The shop that had them is long gone and I don't know brand (TwinK, or AJ's etc) they were. Can anyone help here? Those tires really hooked up.


these are silicone coated spongies, many places sell them. Contact Scale Auto & Wizzard to find your nearest stockist or best bet online.

http://www.slotcars.com/
http://www.wizzardho.com/


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't forget Slottech

http://www.slottech.com/

Plus the cottage industry tire building guys,and they are easy to make yourself if you're so inclined

http://www.marioncountyraceway.com/files/silicone_sponge.htm


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Funny thing.The drivers side window on my Camaro is stuck,and I was trying to fix it.
Something on the floor caught my eye.It was a capstan roller from a busted casette.

Looked to me like it would make a perfect narrow flanged hub for an HO slot.

Sure enough,I brought it down into the lab,and it was a perfect fit to a BSRT axle.

Chucked a slip on silly tire in my Dremel and cut to size.Works like a charm.

So far,in the tapes I have looked at,I have two different size rollers.One fits dead on to a tjet axle,the other I have to drill with a pin vise to useon a mag car.

Im going to hit some dollar stores for a cheapo casette that I can use to "roll my own".

Hornet,thanks for the make your own sponge tire article.

Mike


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Mike if you want to see how Gilles and i were rebuilding sillyfoams read through this post.
I switched to slip-ons a couple years back,so i haven't had to rebuild tires for quite awhile,but i think this process will still work.
Rick
http://www.canho.ca/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=88&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

You know something Rick,I have been messing around with the slip ons now for probably as long as you have,like the last year or so.

I don't now,Im buying them all sized and ready to go for like a buck or a buck fifty a set.

For the slight,and I mean SLIGHT difference I have seen in performance,weighed against the cost,I'm going to stick with the slip ons.

Mike


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,i agree,i'm a firm slip-on type now too :thumbsup: .


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.supertires.com/


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Yep,SuperTires.

Nick's da man!!

Mike


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm happy with Supertires as well. Nice and round, and the diameter are very close to what is chaimed. Far and away better quality than AJ's / TwinnK, not even close. And much less expensive.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Less prone to tearing then JW's and Wizzards PVT slip-ons too.
Mike ,i like your roll yer own cassette tape tip,maybe them old cassette's are useful after-all lol.  
Have you miked it's outside diameter,and checked the width of them yet.
Rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Hornet said:


> Mike ,i like your roll yer own cassette tape tip,maybe them old cassette's are useful after-all lol.
> Have you miked it's outside diameter,and checked the width of them yet.
> Rick



Rick......

They are flanged,and a dead on fit for the tjet axles.

Width is.200

diameter is .300

I cut .250 wide Super Tires,and they fit fine.

They would be a perfect candidate to "roll your own" sponge sillys,like on the link you posted.

One question:How the hell do you grind down silicone tires??????

Oh,the tapes are TDK "Superior D90 Normal Bias",6 for 5 bucks at Shop Rite.

Mike


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

LOL...I sometimes think my tires get more wear by putting them on and off and sharing them with 6 cars ,than actual track milage...You mean you can BUY new tires?...what a concept....

*snicker*

Thanks for the heads up on super tires....after my planned track purchase I'll have to get a few sets...

I never know what size to get though...but I know I'm in the right place to ask...


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Crimnick said:


> I never know what size to get though...but I know I'm in the right place to ask...


They're cheap.Get a little of everything.Get yourself one of those Plano plastic organizer trays.Label the compartments.You'll be good to go.

Mike


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Mike :very slowly.  
Gilles came up with the idea of using 99% rubbing alchol as a lubricant on the sandpaper,and it actually works pretty good.
I re-built a little over a 130 prs,when i was doing them,and still never found a quick way to do them,lol.
I did get the finish pretty good though,you could hardly tell the differance between the orginal factory coating and mine,i kinda attributed it to the laquer thinner i used as a silicone reducer.
I don't think the 2 like each other much,as you had to stir the heck outta the laquer thinner and silicone to get them mixed properly. :drunk: 

LOL,now i gotta go through my old cassette's and see which ones i can destroy.  
Do you think they'd work as a slip-on hub,saves stocking up on JW's 300 diameter hubs


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cheap compared to real tires yes...cheap in track manager terms...hardly...

"You paid HOW MUCH for these little pieces of rubber?...wont hotwheels tires work?"

 


*snicker*

Good advice though...Might as well get a few sets of a few sizes... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Hornet said:


> LOL,now i gotta go through my old cassette's and see which ones i can destroy.
> Do you think they'd work as a slip-on hub,saves stocking up on JW's 300 diameter hubs


Well,so far,I found them with two different sized axles.One was too small,but I opened it up easily with a pin vise and got it to work on a BSRT axle.

The other,the TDK one,is a dead fit on a tjet axle.And its flanged perfectly.

So I chucked one up in the Dremel,and did the silicone thing in the paper cup like it said to do in the link you posted.Worked excellent,tho it will need at least 3 coats and a final dressing.

So if it works out,Im into it for about $.75 a pair for the hubs.

But lie I said,I need to hit some dollar stores and discount stores for el cheapo cassettes.

Oh,and btw,they DO work for slip ons as I said.But I think its easier just to "roll your own" with the black silicone.




Mike


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

dlw said:


> Sounds like AJ's, but you can get something similiar at any of these shops:
> 
> Wizzard
> Bsrt
> ...


 Hey dont forget Hellonwheels8 I carry a full line of silicone tires myself. I carry rear tires for Tyco 440, AFX G-Plus, AFX Magnatraction, Tycopro, AMRAC, Tyco HP7. I also carry front tires for Tyco Wide Pan, Narow Style, Life Like. Don't let my low prices fool you. these are GREAT Tires.
Helen


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Got a website?????? Im interested.

Mike


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hellonwheels website

http://www.hellonwheels8.com/

I got the dragster off them and its awesome very nice will finish it some day and post pics lol

Coach


----------

